# Passed puppy foundation



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Excuse the grubby mussel! He's just had a treat. Surprise I got him to sit still actually.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww well done Bertie! Your gorgeous even with a mucky face  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just noticed his cockapoo eyes in the second picture, heart melting xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Bertie ... guess the cupcakes done the trick lol ..

Seriously well done both of you, great team together


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Well done to both of you! Bertie you are a very clever boy


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you notice in the picture he'd already chewed the end of his rosette!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahahaha naughty Bertie bear! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> Did you notice in the picture he'd already chewed the end of his rosette!


That is the Bertie we all know and love 

Well done in passing puppy foundation, don't stop there keep going with the training, it s so good to keep making htem use their minds.... otherwise who knows what Bertie boy will be up to next!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, he is a real cutie.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done. The rosette suits him even if it is chewed a bit


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: Katie and Bertie. Lovely picture, he is so cute.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute! What a smart boy! Molly graduates April 7th


----------

